# Sub Out from Corner



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I know the plusses and minuses of putting a sub in a room corner. My question is how far can a sub be pulled out into the room (away from the corner) before there is a measureable loss of the additonal room gain that comes from corner location? Any idea of how far out it would have to be to equal putting the sub only against the middle of the wall.

Again, I am not asking about the excitation of additional room modes, only the additional room gain from corner location. Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My understanding is that any farther out than 4' you start to loose the gain advantage of having it in the corner.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

In your situation, I wouldn't be overly worried about losing the room gain that corner placement affords. You are getting 4 killer subs in a pretty small room. I would figure out how to use REW, and go for the most even frequency response over the most seats. I would be shocked if you had any issue with SPL in your situation.:hsd:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

GregBe: I understand completely and have used REW quite a bit - in fact I am using it now to locate a position in the back of the room for the Velodyne. I am just exploring options as to where to try the new ones first to minimize moving them around.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I certainly understand that. I would be doing the same thing if I were you. The wait must be killing you. That is going to be some sweet bass.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am sure I will be moving them around some, but with back problems  the fewer moves the merrier:yes:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Want to borrow my dolly? 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sure, send Dolly over. Is she your girlfriend, sister? :heehee:

Of course, the divorce attorney would be the next one to send over...:bigsmile:


----------

